# Longines Ww11 Pilots Watch?



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi,

I purchased this LONGINES on a local car boot for Â£100,the guy said it was a WW11 Pilots Watch.

But I am not convinced,the serial number relates to c1941 but cannot find one to compare with.

The Movement is 37.93,which is the same movement as a couple of LONGINES pocket watch movements which i came across but nothing else.

The size is 42.5mm diameter,and very heavy to wear.

Can anyone give me any info about this watch?

Is it Highly collectable or just collectable etc.

Many Thanks

David


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I hate to say it David but I strongly suspect that's just a put together watch. I'm no military or Longines expert but every sub dial seconds Longines from that period I've seen has the sub dial at 6. Plus the crown looks far too modern, there's no dial retainer, the dial looks a fraction too small for the case and the case back looks too fresh and has no military markings.

I think it's a pocket watch movement shoe horned into a generic wrist watch case. Hope I'm proved wrong though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

Agent orange said:


> I hate to say it David but I strongly suspect that's just a put together watch. I'm no military or Longines expert but every sub dial seconds Longines from that period I've seen has the sub dial at 6. Plus the crown looks far too modern, there's no dial retainer, the dial looks a fraction too small for the case and the case back looks too fresh and has no military markings.
> 
> I think it's a pocket watch movement shoe horned into a generic wrist watch case. Hope I'm proved wrong though.
> 
> ...


Hi Gary.

I suspected as much, with the lack of info I could find and the only clues were that of pocket watch movements with the same calibre.

It feels good to wear and some more info might come to light (wishful thinking)

Thanks Dave


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

The hands look in good shape. If they are authentic it illustrates the benefits of having blued hands.


----------



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

Top Cat said:


> The hands look in good shape. If they are authentic it illustrates the benefits of having blued hands.


Hi,

Thanks the hands are great and blue and blemish free.

Dave


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I think I saw that one myself and backed away - the dial just didn't look right and looked as if it was never meant to be fitted into that case. So I reckon its a frankenwatch. Never mind, we all do it at sometime - I bought an Omega 30T2 which was a put together job but that's life


----------



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

aroma said:


> I think I saw that one myself and backed away - the dial just didn't look right and looked as if it was never meant to be fitted into that case. So I reckon its a frankenwatch. Never mind, we all do it at sometime - I bought an Omega 30T2 which was a put together job but that's life


Hi,

Yeah when I got it I did not have that Umph feeling(if you know what I mean).

I have been very lucky so far . So this is a down to earth moment, ---- I still like it though,it feels comfortable.

Thanks David


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I've seen similar watches made by Longines and i thought then they were made up.

This is the same only a little rougher around the edges.

I think you can safely say it didn't leave the longines factory with that arrangement which is true testament to authentisity.

It would be a good candidate to get the dial reprinted white on matt black with the two dots & triangle at 12.

A new onion crown and it would really look the part.

Any how i bet it has good wrist presents and wears well for a 42mm case.

Steve


----------



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

stevieb said:


> I've seen similar watches made by Longines and i thought then they were made up.
> 
> This is the same only a little rougher around the edges.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve.

You are right it wears very well,as for the onion crown already looking for the right one.

As for the Dial,the Longines with the white on black matt look and are the buisness,thanks for that.

I will keep looking for Longines parts or similar to improve the overall look and condition.

Many Thanks

Dave


----------



## Cameron (Mar 2, 2011)

Good outlook you have there Dave. Looks like their is life in this old Longines yet! Keep updating the thread if you get the dial painted etc etc.


----------



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

Cameron said:


> Good outlook you have there Dave. Looks like their is life in this old Longines yet! Keep updating the thread if you get the dial painted etc etc.


Yeah i will consider the options,I will chase up someone to look at the dial.

Thanks

Dave


----------

